# Graycliff/Cafe Martinique



## PeterCooper (Jan 13, 2006)

We're heading down to Harborside in March. Made reservations for dinner at Graycliff and the new Cafe Martinique. 
Now, we live in Manhattan, and aren't shocked by restaurant prices, but I keep hearing about $30 apps and $60 entrees. We're six, and some of us like to drink, so I'm looking at a minimum of a grand for each of these meals, and quite likely more. 
Has anyone eaten at either of these restaurants lately? Are these prices realistic?
Of course, it all depends on the way the dice are running....
And I'd rather spend a grand at J-G than two hundred at Johnny Canoe.
Thanks for any info you can pass along,
Bill


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't eaten at either of those, but have eaten at the Bahamian Club, which I think is comparable in price. Our dinner and drinks came to a little over $400 for four people, including tip. The portions were enormous-- way more than anyone can eat, and the drinks were huge. We had appletinis that were about 3 times the size of a regular one. 
~Arlene


----------



## deabic (Jan 13, 2006)

When you return, please let us know where you went and how it was.  I have eaten at Graycliff and the old Cafe Martinique.  I wondering how the new one is.  

I do believe Graycliff is more expensive than the Bahamian Club, but the entire experience of Graycliff is very elegant.  I feel the Bahamian Club has become more "Atlantis-ized".


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2006)

It has been years since I ate at Greycliffe, but I enjoyed both the food and the ambiance.  It was pricey then, and probably more so now.  I also enjoyed the food and ambiance at another old Great House now used as a restaurant, the Buena Vista, which is a few blocks from Greycliffe, and not as expensive.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 14, 2006)

Just returned from Harborside and although we didn't eat at Graycliff this time I will tell you it is increibly good--our oldest son went this time and said the thing he noticed most was the markup on wine--$15 bottles selling for $79.  Tell them you have been told you can tour the wine cellar--they don't do it for everyone but sort of word of mouth--it is incredible!!! I would say that I would pass on apps and have the dessert--they make individual souffles that you need to order with your meal.  Our other son went to Cafe Martinque--they are not big drinkers but with one drink each, apps and dinner it was about $170 for two--they are not ones to do this type of dining often but said it was very good as was service--I personally like the Bahamian club on site--it was $180 for two with one drink each, apps, dinner and dessert.  I would advice you to make dinner reservations now for the on site places unless you like eating at 6 0r 9;30--we also ate at Carmines--not spectacular but decent food and it was $400 for 8 adults and two kids.
Hope this helps!


----------



## PeterCooper (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you Mariawolf. I suppose that eases my mind, although it does indicate that prices may well be above NYC prices. Haven't been to Carmine's in, probably, five years, but my recollection (and I just checked Menupages, and not much seems to have changed) it would be almost impossible to consume fifty bucks worth of food and drink at Carmine's, unless you're either drinking up a storm, eating like Tudor kings or hitting the shellfish heavy.

If I read you right, I should be able to get out of Graycliff or Cafe Martinique for about $100/pp, which is just fine. I cook, and plan on doing a fair amount of our own food to balance things out. Plus I was underwhelmed by a lot of the food I had down there last year.

Of course, I'm particularly unmoved by spending $100 pp for dinner today. My son took me to Per Se last night for my birthday. The bill, with two modest half bottles of wine and one cocktail each, was $700. Very good food, incredible service, but it's a big hit on the old Visa any way you look at it.

Thanks again; I'll be in touch.


----------



## luvmyboys (Jan 15, 2006)

You might also want to try Dune at the One and Only at Atlantis.  Great food - we had the tasting appetizer and the tasting dessert and 2 main courses (just one beer) and the bill was about $180 for 2.  I think drinks really makes the difference in the cost.  The food was amazing, service was great and totally worth the price.


----------



## PeterCooper (Jan 15, 2006)

luvmyboys said:
			
		

> You might also want to try Dune at the One and Only at Atlantis.  Great food - we had the tasting appetizer and the tasting dessert and 2 main courses (just one beer) and the bill was about $180 for 2.  I think drinks really makes the difference in the cost.  The food was amazing, service was great and totally worth the price.


 
I'm aware of Dune; it's also a Jean-Georges restaurant. We have a res at Cafe Martinique, but I'll definitely check it out. 

Thanks a lot.

Bill


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 16, 2006)

As to Carmines we did have a lot of leftovers--enough for us to have for dinner one night that we babysat for grandkids--didn't have wine there but many drinks--same for Bahamian Club--I would pass on the apps as we didn't finish our meals--we got the meal for two and neither of us finished it--portions there are large.
My kids joke about it but when I go I bring a separate suitcase with beach toys and food--this time I even brought an insulated wine carrier with sealed containers of Genoa salami, turkey, cheddar cheese and lox from Costco--along with juice boxes and crackers--popcorn etc, cereal, peanut butter--my husband commented we only went to store for milk, cream and bread!  If you buy bread at Murrays you can pick up butter and jam there for free--however it is not cheap and they charge you $4.50 for bagels!
Have a great trip!


----------



## PeterCooper (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks!

BTW, I wouldn't go into Murray's again if it meant eating Cheerio's for the entire week. We had dinner there last year and it was horrible, including a corned beef sandwich that was entirely - and I mean entirely - gristle and fat.

There's no problem bringing food in on the flight down? You check it in, and they don't bother you, or do you disguise it somehow?

Great idea, anyway. And I love the thought of having some of that Costco salmon for breakfast. Maybe a couple of tubs of their whitefish salad, too.

I am SO psyched. Ice up the Kaliks, and dust off the crap tables!


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 17, 2006)

As to food I looked on line and it said no fruits/veggies--some said meat had to be frozen but this was sealed from the Costco--I always get someone to help us with our bags and they wiz us through with no questions asked so it has never beena a problem.  I sort of feel if we do this and have stuff for lunch it makes up for the expense of the dinners!  I agree about Murrays--only go there for bread/bagels as my family likes rye bread which I pay through the roof for but still less than $10+ for lunch--rather spend it on drinks while at the pool/beach!
Here's hoping you have the great weather we had!


----------



## PeterCooper (Jan 17, 2006)

mariawolf said:
			
		

> As to food I looked on line and it said no fruits/veggies--some said meat had to be frozen but this was sealed from the Costco--I always get someone to help us with our bags and they wiz us through with no questions asked so it has never beena a problem.  I sort of feel if we do this and have stuff for lunch it makes up for the expense of the dinners!  I agree about Murrays--only go there for bread/bagels as my family likes rye bread which I pay through the roof for but still less than $10+ for lunch--rather spend it on drinks while at the pool/beach!
> Here's hoping you have the great weather we had!


Sounds like a plan. I'm thinking about a couple of packs of lox, and maybe a whole ribeye (we'll be 8, including five guys between 19 and 24) and a pork loin.

Weather is so iffy. We went down in February last year. It was miserable for four days, and then, over night, it seemed like the water temp went up about 15 degrees.

I'm SO up for drinks by the pool....


----------



## Dani (Jan 17, 2006)

Please post if you go to Cafe Martinique.  I too went to the old Cafe Martinique and it was great.

  Any reports from anyone on the new Marina shops and restaurant?  Great to get reports on some of the new restaurants.


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 18, 2006)

I just got back today from the Harbor Side. Nobu Just opened this weekend,  It is Japanese. Dinner for 3 with 2 drinks total came to $600. This was the best service and food we received. Ask for Tony to be your waiter and have him choose your food if you do not mind paying.
 We also ate at Seafire steak house $400. Bahaim club was $360. Cafe Martinque is around the same as if not more than the Steak house. If you take the gourmet meal plan right now you can do great like we did but you can not go to Graycliff. I went there just to buy cigars. Service for breakfast at the waters edge was poor but for dinner was great , I did not think it was worth going to because there was not enough food, I was still hungry after dinner at the Waters edge.


----------



## PeterCooper (Jan 19, 2006)

Good info, Big Frank. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dani (Jan 19, 2006)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> I just got back today from the Harbor Side. Nobu Just opened this weekend,  It is Japanese. Dinner for 3 with 2 drinks total came to $600. This was the best service and food we received. Ask for Tony to be your waiter and have him choose your food if you do not mind paying.
> We also ate at Seafire steak house $400. Bahaim club was $360. Cafe Martinque is around the same as if not more than the Steak house. If you take the gourmet meal plan right now you can do great like we did but you can not go to Graycliff. I went there just to buy cigars. Service for breakfast at the waters edge was poor but for dinner was great , I did not think it was worth going to because there was not enough food, I was still hungry after dinner at the Waters edge.



  Welcome back Frank and thanks for the update.   I had no idea that they opened a Nobu there too.  Nobu is very, very popular here in NYC.  I hope that you had a great time.


----------



## PeterCooper (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually, there are 12 Nobus, not counting Paradise Island: http://www.noburestaurants.com/

But Nobu is Nowhere Near the most expensive sushi place in NYC. If you really want to put a hurting on your Amex, try this: http://www.newyorkmetro.com/pages/details/9757.htm

Do the math: add some drinks, tax, tip, you've got to figure almost $600 per person. Just a little rich for my blood.


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 25, 2006)

I wrote my review of the Harborside and just submited it here on tug. You can view it Here now if you like.


----------

